# luke warm latte on a delonghi esam 5600



## Darrellpope (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a delonghi esam 5600 coffee machine and when making a latte it only produces warm coffee ?

im only making a small latte and the finished tempature is only 52c which is just warm.

When end I remove the milk tank and produce hot water it comes out at 72c which seems more acceptable tempature.

I bought this machine second hand and sold my tassimo machine that produced very hot latte's.

The he coffee it produces from the coffee beans taste great just to cold.

I have ate read guides on producing hotter coffee's and have the temptress setting on 4 bars (max) and also tried a rinse cycle and clean the milk tank before use which gives slightly hotter results but not by much.

Any my one have any ideas on this type of machine ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Limescale?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Darrellpope (Jul 27, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Limescale?


It's strange because the hot water come out at 70+c so wouldn't of thought limescale but only produces latte at 50c which is Luke warm to drink


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In order to brew coffee, water is usually dispensed at 93-96 Celcius.


----------



## Darrellpope (Jul 27, 2016)

I did a few test and checked water tempature in the cup.

Just using the water spout it was 70c but using the milk tank it's only 50c if it did dispence a latte at 70 that would

probably be ok.

Had a delonghi lattissimo plus before this and that was not much better which is why we went for s more expensive one thinking it would produce a better hitter coffee.

The coffee taste great but just warm


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have one of those machines, so I can't say much. However, those temperatures seem way to low IMHO.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Darrellpope said:


> I have the temptress setting on 4 bars


Gosh, my temptress setting is half a glass of G&T...

Good luck on fixing it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

are you thoroughly warming the cup beforehand? I take on board what you are saying about the temperature the fluid is being dispensed at, but warming the cup by filling it with boiling water beforehand will perhaps make it feel warmer.

or microwave the luke warm offerings.

either of those would help, but feel really you will be looking at getting some different equipment now you are on this forum


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sucky tube, venturi principle, can't ever make really hot milk, only warm. Use 15s in a microwave to finish.


----------



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm in the same boat with my gaggia carezza deluxe getting lukewarm Espresso I've tried above tricks with no joy it's definitely time to upgrade to better equipment


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Zee786 said:


> I'm in the same boat with my gaggia carezza deluxe getting lukewarm Espresso I've tried above tricks with no joy it's definitely time to upgrade to better equipment


The carezza and delonghi unfortunately does not have the mass or components capable of a descent espresso, what winds me up is that Gaggia, Delonghi, Krups and all the rest know this but they are happy to sell espresso looking machines to us ( I was victim of a Krups for many years) The Classic is the entry point and all the rest of their cheaper machines should have warning stickers on them!

Rant over - enjoy your upgrades - tread carefully and take advice from the forum, good luck


----------

